# Antec 900 Fan Placement & CPU Paste Questions



## Kornowski

I'm getting it very soon, and was wondering what the best arrangment for the fans would be?

I was thinking, having both the front 120mm fans in the top 6 bays and my DVD Drive at the bottom... and one 120mm on the side...

Does that sound Ok?

Also, what would be the best setting to have the fans on? Low, Medium or High?
Much difference?

I know that you can also put another 120mm fan behind one of the front 120mm fans, would that be a good idea?

and, lastyl  Is it Ok to remove AS5 with alcohol wipes, for the HSF and CPU?

Thanks


----------



## ThatGuy16

For the thermal paste, yeah i think alcohol wipes or rubbing alcohol is best.. do you even need to remove you heatsink to change cases, since your paste has settled?


----------



## Kornowski

I don't think I'll need to, but I think I will anyway


----------



## Dazzeerr

Fresh paste, fresh case. xD Sounds good

Do what seems most logical for air flow with the fans, it will probably be right afterall. 

Just make sure you have atleast one exhaust lol


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I can't wait to get it! 

Yeah, I think having the fans at the top would be a good idea... What about the side fan though, worth it?


----------



## Archangel

I suppose that depends on what cpu cooler you have I think.  I mean, I use the stock cooler, and have a fan in the sidepanel blowing air right on top of the cooler, works like a peach (3*C difference in temp when i have the fan on or off  )


----------



## Kornowski

Thanks for the info 

I've got the Arcitic Cooler 7 Pro, so I guess I should have the 120mm fans at the top?


----------



## Kornowski

Found a picture of my MOBO in an Antec 900, it looks TINY!


----------



## Kornowski

Andybody else think that my MOBO looks really small in there?


----------



## just a noob

actully, yeah it kinda does look small, but holy crap! is that a heatsink next to the fan?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Andybody else think that my MOBO looks really small in there?



You have more room than me, that's for sure. Maybe my motherboard is wider. Antec has made some revisions to the 900 since I bought mine. It's possible they lengthened the case a little...


----------



## Kornowski

Possibly... I'm not sure?

I guess it's a good thing that it's small, like you said, more room 

You know there's another clip that you can attatch another 120mm fan on, by the HDD's, would it be worth putting one on there?

Is there much difference between Low and Medium settings for the fans, temp wise?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> You know there's another clip that you can attatch another 120mm fan on, by the HDD's, would it be worth putting one on there?



If you have room (for your GFX card), you should try it out. Worth it? I dunno. 



Kornowski said:


> Is there much difference between Low and Medium settings for the fans, temp wise?



No, I don't think so. Recently I turned my fans down from med to low and didn't notice a dramatic temp increase, if any. I think I have all fans, with exception to the top 20cm (med), on low. My HSF remains at 100%, though. BTW, use the side panel fan.


----------



## Kornowski

mep916 said:


> If you have room (for your GFX card), you should try it out. Worth it? I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think so. Recently I turned my fans down from med to low and didn't notice a dramatic temp increase, if any. I think I have all fans, with exception to the top 20cm (med), on low. My HSF remains at 100%, though. BTW, use the side panel fan.



Yeah, I guess I could just give it a go... I'll have to get my hands on another 120mm blue LED fan...

Hmm, I'll just give them all a go then!  Try each setting out...

Side fan, help much?


----------



## mep916

Kornowski said:


> Side fan, help much?



Archangel mentioned that having the side fan blow onto your HSF would help reduce your CPU temps. I agree. In my case, I found that the side panel fan helped reduce the temps on the Ultras and the northbridge.


----------



## Kornowski

I can see the logic in that! Thanks!


----------



## Kornowski

Kornowski said:


> Found a picture of my MOBO in an Antec 900, it looks TINY!



Anybody else think it looks small?


----------



## taylormsj

Yes your motherboard is thinner than most


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! I guess it's a good thing! Makes the case look much bigger!


----------



## Gogey

Kornowski said:


> Haha! I guess it's a good thing! Makes the case look much bigger!



Yeah, that is REALLY misleading


----------



## Kornowski

Gogey said:


> Yeah, that is REALLY misleading



It's great isn't it! I hope mine actually looks that small, lol


----------



## dznutz

nice cable management.  i saved your pix to model after i get the necessary tools


----------



## Kornowski

That isn't my case, I don't have it just yet, I'll post some up when I get it though


----------



## PC eye

There's a micro-atx model board in the case seen in the photo there. If the 900 has been revised since last July hopefully they increased the depth a little since that gap will be closed right up behind the 5 1/4" drive bays with a full size atx board. Tight space when going to use round ide cables for two ide drives here(one optical).


----------



## Kornowski

Dave, it isn't a micro ATX board, it's the motherboard as mine, it's full size, it's just a little thinner...

Hopefully with the holes and small MOBO, I'll have a super clean build!


----------



## PC eye

Looks more like an AT style being thinner since the Asus model board reaches the next row of fastener holes!  You won't be as cramped using any round ide cables there however.


----------

